# some of my triple red babies!



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats!

Triple reds look really nice. How long ago did they hatch?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks, they hatched about 3 months ago


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

What were the parameters? I have been trying to get mine to spawn, and they are pretty stubborn about not laying........

Regardless, CONGRATS! That's sweet!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you pull the fry from the parents or did the parents raised them?


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

What kind of variation do you see in the babies? Mostly triple red, double red, etc?


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

That is way cool!!!! Congrats!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks everyone my parameters are

ph-7.4
temp 79F

I don't measure hardness
I did pull the eggs due to the parents eating them

as for versions all of my reds are triple reds but I did get a few orange flash out of this spawn. not really sure how though
as for spawning make sure you do frequent small waterchanges like 25%. also these things almost always spawn at night. You have to keep an eye out for a mean female and see if she has eggs. If your not paying close attention she will probably eat the eggs. Especially if they are young


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey we had some of these! Other than when my hun brought them home I had never seen them before. We had a spawning pair as well...and left the parents to raise the fry. I made hun get rid of them after a while...the adult males are sort of freakish looking to me. We also had another spawning pair that were Apisto Inca Gamma's? Those were more favorable to me...and when I took over the freshwater as hun set up his saltwater tanks I ended up keeping them in my community tank. Sadly, the male just recently passed away after living months on the bottom of the tank. Hun thinks it may have lost his swim bladder or something. Poor lil' guy. So, if there's anyone is Massachusetts looking for a female by chance let me know. Would be more than willing to give her away to a good home seeing as though she's in the community tank with no mate.


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

regarding the orange flash offspring, it's a recessive trait, so the parents had recessive genes for orange flash. 
Here's a more detailed article:
http://www.apistogramma.com/cms/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=21&Itemid=27


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmmmmm, I might have to start pulling eggs myself.

Did you do anything special to rear them?


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Beautiful fish, I love apistos. Congrats on the babies.


----------



## EahInMass (Aug 29, 2006)

Found my Apisto a home. Good luck with your offspring Dodgefreak!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very cool. Congrats!

Just curious; how much water movement do you have in the tank? I was just reading that very little is desirable to them.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have very little water movment. 1 emporer 400 on a 55 gal tank.


----------

